# Line Diameter on Conventional Reels?



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Talking mono here, not braid. Does the lb test/diameter of your line on a non levelwind reel affect distance? I understand the reasons that it matters with spinners, but does it matter with conventionals? Will I notice a difference between 12lb and 14lb on the same reel, 17lb to 20lb? Talking distance, all other factors being equal.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Not as much as on a spinner


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

lb test (as designated by the manufacturer) is not as important as actual diameter. Some manufacturers may state their line is 17lb test, but it's actually a larger diameter than another manufacturer's 20lb test....so you have to go by line diameter (means you have to measure it to be succinct). So yes, line diameter does make a difference when distance is the prime objective.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Why?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here are a couple of reasons reasons;

1 - thicker line is heavier and provides more surface area thus more drag.

2 - As the line leaves the reel the effective diameter of the loaded spool drops quickly with thicker line. As the line level drops, you lose the "flywheel effect" and the spool slows down much quicker. Natural braking.

Tommy


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you Tommy, #2 was the explanation I was looking for.......


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

That WAS helpful Tommy. And makes perfect sense!


----------

